
Ask HN: Do you get a high when you watch a video of Elon Musk, Feynman etc? - sidcool
I generally do.  I lose sleep and go in a deep thinking phase.  I promise myself greatness and feel inspired.  DAE feel like that?  By what?
======
victorhugo31337
Please don't lump Elon Musk with Richard Feynman. Musk isn't fit to carry
Feynman's shoes.

------
mimo777
Richard Feynman? Yes. The Feynman lectures were life changing.

------
grillvogel
this is a joke right

~~~
sidcool
Ummm...Not really. I really mean it.

